# Newbie VCDS Scan



## laser21 (Jan 25, 2012)

Hi, I just bought a VAG com and made a complete scan, and got some errors. 
I had previous issues with the trunk lid not working at all - have to do everything manually. Also I have an ADC intermittent issue - sometimes it works, sometimes it shows an error icon and doesnt work.

I would be happy if someone could help me understand all the issues that showed up in the scan.

Thanks, Lukas

Chassis Type: 3D - VW Phaeton D1
Scan: 01 02 03 05 06 07 08 09 11 13 15 16 17 18 19 23 27 28 29 2E
34 36 37 38 39 46 47 55 56 57 65 66 68 69 71 75 76 77

VIN: WVWZZZ3DZ7 Mileage: 25310km/15726miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 07C-906-018-BAP1.lbl
Part No SW: 07C 906 018 EC HW: 07C 906 018 EC
Component: D1-6.0L-AG-EU4 A ª9323 
Revision: --H01--- Serial number: VW
Coding: 0000173
Shop #: WSC 49077 
VCID: 6ADF

4 Faults Found:
001152 - Coolant Fan Control Circuit 1: Electrical Malfunction 
P0480 - 004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 3
Mileage: 24946 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 178 /min
Load: 63.5 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 17.0°C
Temperature: 19.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 990.0 mbar
Voltage: 10.795 V

001153 - Coolant Fan Control Circuit 2: Electrical Malfunction 
P0481 - 004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 3
Mileage: 24946 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 178 /min
Load: 63.5 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 17.0°C
Temperature: 19.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 990.0 mbar
Voltage: 10.795 V

001299 - Incorrect Immobilizer Key 
P0513 - 008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 25142 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 1441 /min
Load: 29.4 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 20.0°C
Temperature: 22.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 990.0 mbar
Voltage: 10.795 V

006435 - Please Check DTC Memory of ECU Number 2 
P1923 - 008 - Implausible Signal
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 25314 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 0 /min
Load: 0.0 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 89.0°C
Temperature: 60.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 990.0 mbar
Voltage: 11.684 V

Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 3D0-927-156.lbl
Part No: 3D0 927 156 AA
Component: AG5 01L 6.0lW12 RdW 1010 
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 67D9BFAF2FFD

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 3D0-614-517.lbl
Part No: 3D0 614 517 AK
Component: ESP 5.7 allrad H33 0047 
Coding: 0008697
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 6BD1C39F3315

1 Fault Found:
01314 - Engine Control Module 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth. Labels: 3D0-909-13x-05.lbl
Part No SW: 3D0 909 137 B HW: 5WK 484 95
Component: 3H Kessy 6700 
Revision: 67006015 Serial number: VWZ3Z
Coding: 0213228
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 2647F2ABE877

Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: ELV XXXX

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 06: Seat Mem. Pass Labels: 3D0-959-759.lbl
Part No: 3D0 959 759 CA
Component: Sitzmemory D1 BF 1720 
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 77F9EFEF7F5D

1 Fault Found:
00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30 
001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 07: Control Head Labels: 3D0-035-00x-07.lbl
Part No: 3D0 035 007 P
Component: ZAB COCKPIT 0253 
Coding: 0500535
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 2647F2ABE877

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 3D0-907-040.lbl
Part No: 3D0 907 040 J
Component: Climatronic D1 2031 
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 2545F5A79571

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3D0-937-049.lbl
Part No SW: 3D0 937 049 L HW: 3D0 937 049 L
Component: J519 6200 
Revision: -4003--- Serial number: --------------
Coding: 600200002B3915000000000000000000
Shop #: WSC 76244 146 85316
VCID: 33611BFF2BA5

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 11: Engine II Labels: 07C-906-018-BAP2.lbl
Part No SW: 07C 906 018 EC HW: 07C 906 018 EC
Component: D1-6.0L-AG-EU4 A ª9323 
Revision: --H01--- Serial number: VWZ3Z0F3502244
Coding: 0000173
Shop #: WSC 49077 136 85090
VCID: 6ADFC69B3CEF

3 Faults Found:
001672 - ECM Power Relay Load Circuit: (J271): Open Circuit 
P0688 - 004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 2
Mileage: 24946 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 0 /min
Load: 0.0 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 30.0°C
Temperature: 18.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar
Voltage: 0.127 V

001299 - Incorrect Immobilizer Key 
P0513 - 008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 25142 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 1421 /min
Load: 31.8 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 20.0°C
Temperature: 22.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 980.0 mbar
Voltage: 10.795 V

049408 - No Communication with Engine Control Module (SAE:ECM/PCM) 
U0100 - 004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 25274 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 125 /min
Load: 77.6 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 80.0°C
Temperature: 75.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 980.0 mbar
Voltage: 11.811 V


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 13: Auto Dist. Reg Labels: None
Part No: 3D0 907 567 H
Component: AC101 W12 5HP244 09 0338 
Coding: 0001201
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 316D11F7D1B9

1 Fault Found:
00472 - Control Module for Brake Boost (J539) 
013 - Check DTC Memory

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 3D0-909-601.lbl
Part No: 3D0 909 601 E
Component: 0J Airbag 8.4E+ H10 0935 
Coding: 0012362
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 2545F5A79571

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 3D0-953-549.lbl
Part No: 3D0 953 549 D
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 3401 
Coding: 0000022
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 2E570A8BC087

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 3D0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No: 3D0 920 882 R
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT RB8 0610 
Coding: 0023111
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 366722EB38D7

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 18: Aux. Heat Labels: 3D0-815-005.lbl
Part No: 3D0 815 005 AF
Component: Standheizung 2426 
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 61CDA1B7C1D9

1 Fault Found:
01407 - Flame Extinguished 
000 - - 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.lbl
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway KCAN 0101 
Coding: 0000006
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: F0EB54F39A33

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 23: Brake Booster Labels: 3D0-907-563.lbl
Part No: 3D0 907 563 C
Component: BREMSBOOSTER 4310 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 285BFC93E263

2 Faults Found:
01673 - Potentiometer for Diaphragm Position in Brake Booster 
009 - Open or Short to Ground - MIL ON
01435 - Brake Pressure Sensor 1 (G201) 
009 - Open or Short to Ground - Intermittent - MIL ON

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 28: HVAC, Rear Labels: 3D0-919-158.lbl
Part No: 3D0 919 158 G
Component: Klima-Bedienteil D1 0117 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 2F69178FC78D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 29: Left Light Labels: 3D0-909-157.lbl
Part No: 3D0 909 157 A
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(l) 0001 
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 2759FFAFEF7D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 34: Level Control Labels: 3D0-907-553.lbl
Part No: 3D0 907 553 C
Component: LUFTFDR.-CDC- 3C3V0 1122 
Coding: 0005531
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 2759FFAFEF7D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr Labels: 3D0-959-760.lbl
Part No: 3D0 959 760 CA
Component: Sitzmemory D1 F 172 
Coding: 0000004
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 6FE9D78F070D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation Labels: 3D0-919-887.lbl
Part No: 3D0 919 887 E
Component: NAVIGATION 0188 
Coding: 0400000
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 366722EB38D7

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 38: Roof Electronics Labels: 3D0-907-135.lbl
Part No: 3D0 907 135 C
Component: Dachmodul 0708 
Coding: 0000015
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 2341EBBF9B45

2 Faults Found:
00308 - Supply Voltage for Motors for Sunroof/sunroof Shade 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
00220 - Connection to Sunroof 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 39: Right Light Labels: 3D0-909-158.lbl
Part No: 3D0 909 158 A
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(r) 0001 
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 285BFC93E263

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 3D0-959-933.lbl
Part No: 3D0 959 933 F
Component: X3 HSG 0102 
Coding: 0000040
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 33611BFF2BA5

Part No: 3D1 959 701 L
Component: Tuersteuergeraet FS 6001

Part No: 3D1 959 702 L
Component: Tuersteuergeraet BF 6001

Part No: 3D0 959 703 K
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HL 6001

Part No: 3D0 959 704 K
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HR 6001

Component: HDSG No Answer 

Part No: 7L0 907 719 A
Component: Neigungssensor 0020

2 Faults Found:
00317 - Rear Lid Control Module (J605) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
00933 - Electric Window Motor; Passenger Side (V148) 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System Labels: 7Lx-035-4xx-47.lbl
Part No: 3D0 035 466 A
Component: 12K-AUDIOVERST 0118 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 204BE4B38A53

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 57: TV Tuner Labels: None
Part No SW: 3D0 919 148 HW: 3D0 919 148 
Component: TV-Tuner 0060 
Revision: R0H12000 Serial number: 91100500031602
Coding: 0080001
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: E7D93FAFAFFD

5 Faults Found:
00532 - Supply Voltage B+ 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100010
Fault Priority: 7
Fault Frequency: 7
Reset counter: 40
Time Indication: 0

03214 - Video Signal Y+ 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101010
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 40
Time Indication: 0

03215 - Video Signal C+ 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101010
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 40
Time Indication: 0

03228 - Video Signal Y- 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101010
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 40
Time Indication: 0

03229 - Video Signal C- 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101010
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 40
Time Indication: 0


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 66: Seat, Rear Labels: 3D0-959-860.lbl
Part No: 3D0 959 860 C
Component: Sitzmemory D1 H 1720 
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 2F69178FC78D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 68: Wiper Electr. Labels: None
Part No: 3D1 955 119 A
Component: Front Wiper 2005 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 2759FFAFEF7D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 71: Battery Charger Labels: 3D0-915-181.lbl
Part No: 3D0 915 181 D
Component: Batteriemanagement 2800 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 2443E8A39E4B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 76: Park Assist Labels: 3D0-919-283.lbl
Part No: 3D0 919 283 D
Component: 01 Einparkhilfe 0907 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 2B51039FF395

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone Labels: 3D0-035-704.lbl
Part No: 3D0 035 704 D
Component: Telefon 8110 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 1E37DA4BB027

No fault code found.

End -------------------------------


----------



## jyoung8607 (Feb 14, 2006)

Lukas,

Thanks for posting your scan. VCDS is a great tool, and as you're about to see, it will pay for itself.

FYI, you don't appear to have the latest version. Assuming you bought a legitimate interface from Ross-Tech, you should download the latest update from their website. It contains important updates for the Phaeton. If you get a localized version from a reseller in your country, you might have to wait a bit longer for the update.

Almost all of your faults can be explained by a dying battery. If you're new to the Phaeton, you should understand that most of them have two batteries (and your W12 definitely does). One just runs the starter, the other runs everything else. The start battery leads an easy life, and will last a long time. The vehicle power supply (VPS) battery takes a lot of abuse, and will last 5-6 years at the very most. If your VPS battery is MY2006 factory-original, you're at that line.

The ECU freeze-frame data shows 10.7V available to the car as you're trying to start. That's extremely low. Keep in mind your starter isn't even drawing from that same battery. The VPS battery is carrying some load at that time, onboard electronics and lights and such, but you still ought to be seeing something in the high 11 to low 12 volt range. This means your VPS battery was deeply discharged or very old.

Most cars will announce their battery is dying by not being able to start, and so the owner has the battery replaced. In contrast, the Phaeton can usually start fine with just a good start battery. But, all the car's electronics have to start up and self-test and communicate before the engine is running, and before the alternator is running to support all the electrical loads. This is where the gremlins come from. A dying VPS battery is hidden from the driver until the problem becomes severe.

As for the specific faults:



Your ADR won't work because one of the subsystems that support it, the active brake booster, logged some sensor faults. ADR refuses to engage unless all the subsystems it depends on (active brake booster, the forward-looking radar, etc) are healthy. It logged problems with two different sensors, in fact. That's hard to explain as two broken sensors, but easy to explain as a deep voltage sag at startup causing a temporary fault in measurement.

All the supply voltage faults are self-explanatory.

Lots of your other faults can be explained by a deep voltage sag: the ECU power relay fault, any module no-communication faults, etc. The window adaptation fault means that window hasn't been fully opened and closed since the module was powered up (low battery!) and it lost its adaptation for one-touch auto-up. The Immobilizer fault is just another module no-communication issue; this data comes from the start-authorization module (KESSY, module 05).

The stand heater flame-extinguished may or may not be related. I know it'll shut itself off if voltage drops too far, but I'm not sure that's the code you see when it does.

Your power trunk issues might or might not be related. But, it's not worth even trying to troubleshoot until you have the VPS battery fixed.


Some reading that you might find helpful:


Volkswagen SSP 272: The Phaeton Onboard Power Supply
Volkswagen SSP 276: Automatic Distance Regulation
How to replace the Phaeton start and VPS batteries


After you install a new battery, follow the instructions in that link to re-adapt things like power windows, stability control, level control, etc. Then, use VCDS to clear any lingering fault codes. After that, see how everything works and let us know.

Jason


----------



## laser21 (Jan 25, 2012)

wow! thanks for the extensive answer!

I didnt look into the update...I bought a ross tech that was probably lying around at the dealer for a long time...it was dusty when he got it from the back 

I had a deep discharged battery about 3 weeks ago, when I was on holidays for 10 days. Something drained the battery.
After that I tried charging it, everything seemed to work fine except all those small errors. 
I will change the battery and see what it does. 

Thanks again!!!


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Lukas - Jason's advice is exemplary. Note also - and it might be in one of the posts he's linked to - that if you do try to charge the LH battery, it needs an appropriate charger that can cope with AGM batteries... not just any old cheap battery charger.....

Good luck!

Regards

M


----------



## jyoung8607 (Feb 14, 2006)

laser21 said:


> wow! thanks for the extensive answer!
> 
> I didnt look into the update...I bought a ross tech that was probably lying around at the dealer for a long time...it was dusty when he got it from the back
> 
> ...


You're very welcome, hope it turns out to be helpful.

10 days is a very short time for your battery to go flat. Unless something was left plugged into one of the 12V sockets, it's further evidence of a dying battery. I'm glad you decided to replace it, I think it'll help a lot. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## laser21 (Jan 25, 2012)

This is such a nice place! Everybody is very helpful, thanks for that guys! I have a ctek mxs 5.0 charger, I think its a good one.
I already read through the SSP documents a few days ago, its a great source for learning about the car. 

Im a little worried about the trunk issues, hope it will miraculously get fixed after the battery change. Ill go and get a battery tomorrow, will hook it up in the evening.

I also would like to adjust the parking sensors, that they are not as sensitive as they are. Is that possible? I get a constant beep when Im about 20cm from a wall. I can see that without the sensors Id like them to beep constantly when Im about 5cm from the wall!

Thanks


----------



## laser21 (Jan 25, 2012)

So I replaced the battery, and did a scan:


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 3D0-614-517.lbl
Part No: 3D0 614 517 AK
Component: ESP 5.7 allrad H33 0047 
Coding: 0008697
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 6BD1C39F3315

1 Fault Found:
01826 - Sensor for Steering Angle (G85); Supply Voltage Terminal 30 
000 - - 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 13: Auto Dist. Reg Labels: None
Part No: 3D0 907 567 H
Component: AC101 W12 5HP244 09 0338 
Coding: 0001201
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 316D11F7D1B9

2 Faults Found:
00472 - Control Module for Brake Boost (J539) 
013 - Check DTC Memory
01316 - ABS Control Module 
013 - Check DTC Memory

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 23: Brake Booster Labels: 3D0-907-563.lbl
Part No: 3D0 907 563 C
Component: BREMSBOOSTER 4310 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 285BFC93E263

3 Faults Found:
01673 - Potentiometer for Diaphragm Position in Brake Booster 
009 - Open or Short to Ground - Intermittent - MIL ON
01435 - Brake Pressure Sensor 1 (G201) 
009 - Open or Short to Ground - Intermittent - MIL ON
01316 - ABS Control Module 
013 - Check DTC Memory

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 3D0-959-933.lbl
Part No: 3D0 959 933 F
Component: X3 HSG 0102 
Coding: 0000040
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 33611BFF2BA5

Part No: 3D1 959 701 L
Component: Tuersteuergeraet FS 6001

Part No: 3D1 959 702 L
Component: Tuersteuergeraet BF 6001

Part No: 3D0 959 703 K
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HL 6001

Part No: 3D0 959 704 K
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HR 6001

Component: HDSG No Answer 

Part No: 7L0 907 719 A
Component: Neigungssensor 0020

1 Fault Found:
00317 - Rear Lid Control Module (J605) 
004 - No Signal/Communication

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

after clearing them and rescanning I got this:


Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 3D0-614-517.lbl
Part No: 3D0 614 517 AK
Component: ESP 5.7 allrad H33 0047 
Coding: 0008697
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 6BD1C39F3315

1 Fault Found:
01826 - Sensor for Steering Angle (G85); Supply Voltage Terminal 30 
000 - - 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 13: Auto Dist. Reg Labels: None
 Part No: 3D0 907 567 H
Component: AC101 W12 5HP244 09 0338 
Coding: 0001201
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 316D11F7D1B9

2 Faults Found:
00472 - Control Module for Brake Boost (J539) 
013 - Check DTC Memory
01316 - ABS Control Module 
013 - Check DTC Memory

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 23: Brake Booster Labels: 3D0-907-563.lbl
Part No: 3D0 907 563 C
Component: BREMSBOOSTER 4310 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 285BFC93E263

1 Fault Found:
01316 - ABS Control Module 
013 - Check DTC Memory
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 3D0-959-933.lbl
Part No: 3D0 959 933 F
Component: X3 HSG 0102 
Coding: 0000040
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 33611BFF2BA5

Part No: 3D1 959 701 L
Component: Tuersteuergeraet FS 6001

Part No: 3D1 959 702 L
Component: Tuersteuergeraet BF 6001

Part No: 3D0 959 703 K
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HL 6001

Part No: 3D0 959 704 K
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HR 6001

Component: HDSG No Answer 

Part No: 7L0 907 719 A
Component: Neigungssensor 0020

No fault code found.


But the trunk still doesnt work. :banghead:

What can I try next? Do I have to go to the dealer?

Thanks!!


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

I would expect the low voltage event on the steering sensor during switch-on to clear once the battery charge stabilises (I assume you or 'they' fitted the new battery fully charged? It seems the Phaeton doesn't expect to have to charge a battery from depleted in a short time).

Ditto the ABS bus communications.

Perhaps you can deal with the trunk lid adaptation in a day or two, after the car has re-booted a few times. Maybe it will adapt OK. If not, at least then you can rule out low voltage issues at startup, and concentrate on some other kind of mechanical or wiring malfunction.

Chris


----------



## jyoung8607 (Feb 14, 2006)

Your fault "01826 - Sensor for Steering Angle (G85); Supply Voltage Terminal 30" in the ABS controller is normal after disconnecting the battery. It will clear after a short drive. The faults you see in your brake-booster and ADR modules just mean there's a problem in something they depend on - ADR depends on the brake booster, which depends on ABS - and those will clear as soon as the ABS controller fault is cleared.

The trunk problem will be more interesting. I had a feeling it would still be there after the battery swap, but all the low-voltage faults were making it difficult to tell. Now, we should be down to just one problem.

The trunk lid controller J605 is its own control module, but for diagnostic purposes it's a slave to the Central Convenience controller J393. Your scan shows that J393 can't talk to J605 at all. Not only do you have that DTC popping up, but it shows as missing-in-action on its slave controller list. For reference, here's what a successful scan looks like on my own car:



> Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 3D0-959-933.lbl
> Part No: 3D0 959 933 F
> Component: X3 HSG 0102
> Coding: 0000040
> ...


First step is to check the fuse for the trunk lid controller. Fuse SC43, a 30-amp fuse supplies J605 along with the lock and hydraulic lift and such. It's located in that relay/fuse carrier you had to set aside to replace the VPS battery. That fuse being blown would explain J605 not responding. If the fuse appears okay, then you'll need to take a look at the module itself, to make sure none of the wiring is dislodged or damaged. 

Michael's excellent J605 replacement write-up. Unfortunately, the pictures are missing in action. I'll link another couple threads that show how to get at it.

From an OnStar-to-Bluetooth conversion thread, how to open the trunk/hat-shelf compartment with all the interesting modules.

From another OnStar-to-Bluetooth conversion thread, a good annotated picture of what's in there. The controllers you see in there will vary depending on what options your car was built with. With your analog TV, stand heater and phone prep you'll have a lot of stuff up there.

If everything in there appears okay, you probably need to replace the J605 controller.

Jason


----------



## laser21 (Jan 25, 2012)

I cant thank you enough for your support!

I looked at the fuse in the back, I also checked 2 fuses under the steering wheel - I think 23 and 15(not sure anymore - I read about it in one of the "trunk" threads)

I just went for a drive, I will take a look at the errors, hope they cleared 

I will take my torx screw out, and take a look at the J605.

What is interesting, is that the lights in the trunk dont turn on. Maybe its because they "dont know" that the trunk is opened. I cant imagine, that the would be electrically linked to the opening mechanism.

Now, when I click the VW logo, push the remote control button or the switch in the drivers door only the turning lights blink. I dont hear any sound (like its trying to unlock or push the lid up).

Will report back in a while. 
Lukas


----------



## laser21 (Jan 25, 2012)

Ok, I looked at the J605, nothing out of ordinary. I unplugged it, disassembled it, looks normal. Plugged it back in, tried to adapt it, but it wasnt found.

So no change. 

I still get this error as well:

------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 13: Auto Dist. Reg Labels: None
Part No: 3D0 907 567 H
Component: AC101 W12 5HP244 09 0338 
Coding: 0001201
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 316D11F7D1B9

2 Faults Found:
00472 - Control Module for Brake Boost (J539) 
013 - Check DTC Memory
01316 - ABS Control Module 
013 - Check DTC Memory

I will do a 100 mile drive tomorrow, so maybe it will clear... 

I will let you know.

Any suggestions regarding the trunk are welcome!!!

Thanks

PS: whats the best way to get a new J605?? Im in central Europe.


----------



## jyoung8607 (Feb 14, 2006)

laser21 said:


> I cant thank you enough for your support!
> 
> I looked at the fuse in the back, I also checked 2 fuses under the steering wheel - I think 23 and 15(not sure anymore - I read about it in one of the "trunk" threads)


You're welcome. Anyway, it's kind of a fun game diagnosing cars over the Internet. 

I double checked and there are indeed multiple fuses for the trunk electronics:



*SB15*, under the steering wheel. I'm not sure if this one is even right. The relay and fuse list in the repair manual says it's for J605, but the wiring diagrams say it's for the brake-light switch.
*SC23*, in the trunk. I think you looked under the steering wheel. This one supplies the three incandescent lights inside the trunk and the backlight LED for the power trunk-close button.
*SC43*, in the trunk. This one should supply J605 itself and the attached motors and servos.




laser21 said:


> I just went for a drive, I will take a look at the errors, hope they cleared


I had the same steering-angle sensor fault when I replaced my batteries, along with an ESP fault in the cluster. If I remember right, the cluster ESP fault cleared after less than one kilometer of driving. I didn't get back into VCDS to see if the fault code disappeared as well, but it would have gone "intermittent" at least.



laser21 said:


> What is interesting, is that the lights in the trunk dont turn on. Maybe its because they "dont know" that the trunk is opened. I cant imagine, that the would be electrically linked to the opening mechanism.
> 
> Now, when I click the VW logo, push the remote control button or the switch in the drivers door only the turning lights blink. I dont hear any sound (like its trying to unlock or push the lid up).


I think you're exactly right, the car doesn't know if the trunk is open or closed. I looked at some wiring diagrams, and it sure looks like (with power close-assist) the trunk-lock switch is wired to the J605 controller. This will affect the trunk lights, and also your alarm. The alarm needs to go if the trunk is opened, and the alarm can't arm itself if the trunk is open or unknown. Also, if the car thinks a door or lid is open, it may not "sleep" properly, and that might account for your battery drain.


----------



## laser21 (Jan 25, 2012)

So what would you do? replace the J605?


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

> laser21: PS: whats the best way to get a new J605?? Im in central Europe.


Second-hand controllers seem to be about €100.

One of these vendors has the part number on their pages.

Here's a version/'colour' B, at posting date-time.

Chris


----------



## WillemBal (Nov 20, 2010)

laser21 said:


> whats the best way to get a new J605?? Im in central Europe.


Lukas, this is not an easy part to obtain 2nd hand. You might inquire with your dealer about the costs of a new one.



jyoung8607 said:


> Also, if the car thinks a door or lid is open, it may not "sleep" properly, and that might account for your battery drain.


Isn't it amazing? Our cars having sleepless nights because of a blown fuse or a defective controller.

At this stage, knowing that your J605 won't come back to life by itself, it would be best to at least disconnect the connectors of this controller. Then make a new controller listing with your VCDS, so that your car will think that your trunk is manually controlled. 



laser21 said:


> So what would you do? replace the J605?


If you have a new one, replacement would be the best option (assuming you have double checked the fuses which Jason listed).
It looks like your controller went south. It also looks like the power MosFet's inside this controller are defective. This could explain why your diagnostic scan reports "no response".
I have an electronics workshop, so if you wish, I can try to fix it for you.

Willem


----------



## WillemBal (Nov 20, 2010)

Paximus said:


> Second-hand controllers seem to be about €100.
> 
> One of these vendors has the part number on their pages.


Even less! 200 Zt = € 48


----------



## laser21 (Jan 25, 2012)

WillemBal said:


> Lukas, this is not an easy part to obtain 2nd hand. You might inquire with your dealer about the costs of a new one.


I located one in Poland for about 100€...as stated above.
I might ask my dealer if he has one, that we could test. 



WillemBal said:


> Isn't it amazing? Our cars having sleepless nights because of a blown fuse or a defective controller.
> 
> At this stage, knowing that your J605 won't come back to life by itself, it would be best to at least disconnect the connectors of this controller. Then make a new controller listing with your VCDS, so that your car will think that your trunk is manually controlled.


Ok, I will disconnect it, but do I need to change a value through VCDS so that it thinks I have a manual trunk?




WillemBal said:


> If you have a new one, replacement would be the best option (assuming you have double checked the fuses which Jason listed).
> It looks like your controller went south. It also looks like the power MosFet's inside this controller are defective. This could explain why your diagnostic scan reports "no response".
> I have an electronics workshop, so if you wish, I can try to fix it for you.
> 
> Willem


I may try to change the fuses, to be sure, even-though they look ok. 
Ill gladly send you the defective one, maybe you can fix it and sell it to someone who will get into this situation. 

Thanks

Edit: Im not sure he still has the part for 200Zt, I will contact him.
I changed out the fuses= no help.


----------



## jyoung8607 (Feb 14, 2006)

laser21 said:


> Ok, I looked at the J605, nothing out of ordinary. I unplugged it, disassembled it, looks normal. Plugged it back in, tried to adapt it, but it wasnt found.
> 
> So no change.


It's probably time for a new J605.



laser21 said:


> I still get this error as well:
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Address 13: Auto Dist. Reg Labels: None
> ...


Now that the car's been driven, see if manual code clearing works. *In this order,* make sure the ABS module (address 03), then the brake booster module (address 23), then the automatic distance regulation module (address 13) modules are cleared of any faults. Then shut off the car and lock it, then unlock it and start it up again. Use VCDS to check all three of those modules for faults and make sure there's nothing there.



laser21 said:


> PS: whats the best way to get a new J605?? Im in central Europe.


Any VW dealer can get one for you, but they'll be pricey. In the USA, the part lists at about $500. If you can find a salvage yard with a wrecked Phaeton, they'd be able to sell you a used module at a substantial discount. I would be fine with a used part in this application, especially if you can find a model-year 2006 donor car.

Jason


----------



## jyoung8607 (Feb 14, 2006)

WillemBal said:


> Isn't it amazing? Our cars having sleepless nights because of a blown fuse or a defective controller.


Indeed. But, as my wife will tell you, I'd be bored and lonely if there wasn't _something_ I need to fix on one of our cars.



WillemBal said:


> At this stage, knowing that your J605 won't come back to life by itself, it would be best to at least disconnect the connectors of this controller. Then make a new controller listing with your VCDS, so that your car will think that your trunk is manually controlled.


He could recode the J393 Central Convenience controller (address 46) from 00040 to 00032 to remove the power trunk lid option. But, I think that may just make the car even more angry. The non-motorized trunk has a different lock mechanism, and if I'm reading the wiring diagrams right, it's wired straight to J393 because J605 doesn't exist.

Jason


----------



## laser21 (Jan 25, 2012)

jyoung8607 said:


> It's probably time for a new J605.
> 
> 
> Now that the car's been driven, see if manual code clearing works. *In this order,* make sure the ABS module (address 03), then the brake booster module (address 23), then the automatic distance regulation module (address 13) modules are cleared of any faults. Then shut off the car and lock it, then unlock it and start it up again. Use VCDS to check all three of those modules for faults and make sure there's nothing there.


I will try this procedure tomorrow...its 1am here=time for bed 
Lukas


----------



## laser21 (Jan 25, 2012)

jyoung8607 said:


> Indeed. But, as my wife will tell you, I'd be bored and lonely if there wasn't _something_ I need to fix on one of our cars.
> 
> 
> He could recode the J393 Central Convenience controller (address 46) from 00040 to 00032 to remove the power trunk lid option. But, I think that may just make the car even more angry. The non-motorized trunk has a different lock mechanism, and if I'm reading the wiring diagrams right, it's wired straight to J393 because J605 doesn't exist.
> ...


Guys, please decide  I just unplugged it :laugh:


----------



## laser21 (Jan 25, 2012)

So I just went for 2 100km drives, the ABS is reporting something weird(see below), The automatic distance control worked on the 2nd drive, which means, that all the other systems have to be working fine. I made a scan while it was working. The only two errors that came out:

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 
VCID: 55A585678591
Note: Excessive Comm Errors
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 3D0-959-933.lbl
Part No: 3D0 959 933 F
Component: X3 HSG 0102 
Coding: 0000034
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 33611BFF2BA5

Part No: 3D1 959 701 L
Component: Tuersteuergeraet FS 6001

Part No: 3D1 959 702 L
Component: Tuersteuergeraet BF 6001

Part No: 3D0 959 703 K
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HL 6001

Part No: 3D0 959 704 K
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HR 6001

Part No: 7L0 907 719 A
Component: Neigungssensor 0020

1 Fault Found:
00317 - Rear Lid Control Module (J605) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

I will order the J605 module, but Im not sure, because the only ones I found are B revision, mine is a C. Does that matter???

Thanks


----------



## jyoung8607 (Feb 14, 2006)

A quirk you should be aware of: the ABS module can't be diagnosed while in motion. If the car is moving, any diagnostic session will be dropped. If you log into it while stopped, you'll be disconnected as soon as you start moving. Were you running the auto-scan while driving?

I checked some VW parts database sources and I don't see any reason why a "B" revision module wouldn't work. I don't see any VIN splits/design changes in the trunk mechanism that would require the new module. The current revision for that module shows up as F, B/C can't be ordered anymore. So that's what you'd get as a replacement if you ordered today. Please understand I'm not a VW parts counter guy, I'm just some guy on the Internet and I haven't had to replace this module before. But, if I were in your place, I would try out the used module and I think it would work fine. If it doesn't work, you won't have lost very much money.

Jason


----------



## laser21 (Jan 25, 2012)

Yes, I have scanned it while driving...(I was a passenger) so that explains the ABS.

I will order the B revision, and let you guys know.

For now, I disconnected the J605, and while I had the department open, I disconnected the analog tuner aswell, because I have no use for it. Do I need to turn it off with VCDS as well? 

Thanks
Lukas


----------



## laser21 (Jan 25, 2012)

I still occasionally have the distance radar error I had before I change the battery. The error from the Brake booster didn't change. It is totally random. There are days, when I don't see the error at all. 
What could I do next?

PS: I'm still waiting for the J605 from Poland.

I tried the axillary heater today and it worked fine, so I'm happy with that!


----------



## jyoung8607 (Feb 14, 2006)

laser21 said:


> I still occasionally have the distance radar error I had before I change the battery. The error from the Brake booster didn't change. It is totally random. There are days, when I don't see the error at all.


Let's make sure we understand what's happening now.

Post another complete auto-scan, just like you did in your first post. Do not remove anything, do not clear anything first. We need to see everything just as it is. As you may remember from your first post, seemingly unrelated problems can be related. Then we can work on a plan.


----------



## laser21 (Jan 25, 2012)

Sorry for the delay, but I was waiting for an error of the ADR, but didnt get any...so I scanned it while it is working. Here is what I got:
basically an intermittent brake booster error, then the intermittent auxillary heater problem, but it worked always when I needed it  
plus I disconnected my analog TV, because I have no use for it. Hope it doesnt drain battery, when it is disconnected.

Thanks for any kind of input,

Lukas

Chassis Type: 3D - VW Phaeton D1
Scan: 01 02 03 05 06 07 08 09 11 13 15 16 17 18 19 23 27 28 29 2E
34 36 37 38 39 46 47 55 56 57 65 66 68 69 71 75 76 77

VIN: WVWZZZ3DZ78001026 Mileage: 25640km/15931miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 07C-906-018-BAP1.lbl
Part No SW: 07C 906 018 EC HW: 07C 906 018 EC
Component: D1-6.0L-AG-EU4 A ª9323 
Revision: --H01--- Serial number: VWZ3Z0F3502244
Coding: 0000173
Shop #: WSC 49077 136 85090
VCID: 6ADFC69B3CEF

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 3D0-927-156.lbl
Part No: 3D0 927 156 AA
Component: AG5 01L 6.0lW12 RdW 1010 
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 67D9BFAF2FFD

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 3D0-614-517.lbl
Part No: 3D0 614 517 AK
Component: ESP 5.7 allrad H33 0047 
Coding: 0008697
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 6BD1C39F3315

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth. Labels: 3D0-909-13x-05.lbl
Part No SW: 3D0 909 137 B HW: 5WK 484 95
Component: 3H Kessy 6700 
Revision: 67006015 Serial number: VWZ3Z0F3502244
Coding: 0213228
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 2647F2ABE877

Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: ELV XXXX

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 06: Seat Mem. Pass Labels: 3D0-959-759.lbl
Part No: 3D0 959 759 CA
Component: Sitzmemory D1 BF 1720 
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 77F9EFEF7F5D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 07: Control Head Labels: 3D0-035-00x-07.lbl
Part No: 3D0 035 007 P
Component: ZAB COCKPIT 0253 
Coding: 0500535
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 2647F2ABE877

2 Faults Found:
00467 - TV Tuner (R78) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 3D0-907-040.lbl
Part No: 3D0 907 040 J
Component: Climatronic D1 2031 
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 2545F5A79571

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3D0-937-049.lbl
Part No SW: 3D0 937 049 L HW: 3D0 937 049 L
Component: J519 6200 
Revision: -4003--- Serial number: --------------
Coding: 610200002B3915000000000000000001
Shop #: WSC 76244 146 85316
VCID: 33611BFF2BA5

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 11: Engine II Labels: 07C-906-018-BAP2.lbl
Part No SW: 07C 906 018 EC HW: 07C 906 018 EC
Component: D1-6.0L-AG-EU4 A ª9323 
Revision: --H01--- Serial number: VWZ3Z0F3502244
Coding: 0000173
Shop #: WSC 49077 136 85090
VCID: 6ADFC69B3CEF

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 13: Auto Dist. Reg Labels: None
Part No: 3D0 907 567 H
Component: AC101 W12 5HP244 09 0338 
Coding: 0001201
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 316D11F7D1B9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 3D0-909-601.lbl
Part No: 3D0 909 601 E
Component: 0J Airbag 8.4E+ H10 0935 
Coding: 0012362
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 2545F5A79571

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 3D0-953-549.lbl
Part No: 3D0 953 549 D
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 3401 
Coding: 0000022
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 2E570A8BC087

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 3D0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No: 3D0 920 882 R
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT RB8 0610 
Coding: 0023111
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 366722EB38D7

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 18: Aux. Heat Labels: 3D0-815-005.lbl
Part No: 3D0 815 005 AF
Component: Standheizung 2426 
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 61CDA1B7C1D9

1 Fault Found:
01406 - No Flame 
000 - - - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.lbl
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway KCAN 0101 
Coding: 0000006
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: F0EB54F39A33

1 Fault Found:
00467 - TV Tuner (R78) 
004 - No Signal/Communication

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 23: Brake Booster Labels: 3D0-907-563.lbl
Part No: 3D0 907 563 C
Component: BREMSBOOSTER 4310 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 285BFC93E263

2 Faults Found:
01673 - Potentiometer for Diaphragm Position in Brake Booster 
009 - Open or Short to Ground - Intermittent - MIL ON
01435 - Brake Pressure Sensor 1 (G201) 
009 - Open or Short to Ground - Intermittent - MIL ON

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 28: HVAC, Rear Labels: 3D0-919-158.lbl
Part No: 3D0 919 158 G
Component: Klima-Bedienteil D1 0117 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 2F69178FC78D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 29: Left Light Labels: 3D0-909-157.lbl
Part No: 3D0 909 157 A
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(l) 0001 
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 2759FFAFEF7D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 34: Level Control Labels: 3D0-907-553.lbl
Part No: 3D0 907 553 C
Component: LUFTFDR.-CDC- 3C3V0 1122 
Coding: 0005531
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 2759FFAFEF7D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr Labels: 3D0-959-760.lbl
Part No: 3D0 959 760 CA
Component: Sitzmemory D1 F 1720 
Coding: 0000004
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 6FE9D78F070D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation Labels: 3D0-919-887.lbl
Part No: 3D0 919 887 E
Component: NAVIGATION 0188 
Coding: 0400000
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 366722EB38D7

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 38: Roof Electronics Labels: 3D0-907-135.lbl
Part No: 3D0 907 135 C
Component: Dachmodul 0708 
Coding: 0000015
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 2341EBBF9B45

1 Fault Found:
00308 - Supply Voltage for Motors for Sunroof/sunroof Shade 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 39: Right Light Labels: 3D0-909-158.lbl
Part No: 3D0 909 158 A
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(r) 0001 
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 285BFC93E263

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 3D0-959-933.lbl
Part No: 3D0 959 933 F
Component: X3 HSG 0102 
Coding: 0000040
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 33611BFF2BA5

Part No: 3D1 959 701 L
Component: Tuersteuergeraet FS 6001

Part No: 3D1 959 702 L
Component: Tuersteuergeraet BF 6001

Part No: 3D0 959 703 K
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HL 6001

Part No: 3D0 959 704 K
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HR 6001

Component: HDSG No Answer 

Part No: 7L0 907 719 A
Component: Neigungssensor 0020

1 Fault Found:
00317 - Rear Lid Control Module (J605) 
004 - No Signal/Communication

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System Labels: 7Lx-035-4xx-47.lbl
Part No: 3D0 035 466 A
Component: 12K-AUDIOVERST 0118 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 204BE4B38A53

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 66: Seat, Rear Labels: 3D0-959-860.lbl
Part No: 3D0 959 860 C
Component: Sitzmemory D1 H 1720 
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 2F69178FC78D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 68: Wiper Electr. Labels: None
Part No: 3D1 955 119 A
Component: Front Wiper 2005 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 2759FFAFEF7D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 71: Battery Charger Labels: 3D0-915-181.lbl
Part No: 3D0 915 181 D
Component: Batteriemanagement 2800 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 2443E8A39E4B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 76: Park Assist Labels: 3D0-919-283.lbl
Part No: 3D0 919 283 D
Component: 01 Einparkhilfe 0907 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 2B51039FF395

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone Labels: 3D0-035-704.lbl
Part No: 3D0 035 704 D
Component: Telefon 8110 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 1E37DA4BB027

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

I'm not sure whether anyone else agrees, but when posting VCDS scans could you only post anything that's got an error? It makes it a bit easier to trawl through...

Harry


----------



## laser21 (Jan 25, 2012)

Prince Ludwig said:


> I'm not sure whether anyone else agrees, but when posting VCDS scans could you only post anything that's got an error? It makes it a bit easier to trawl through...
> 
> Harry


please read the post before my complete scan...


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

As an arch offender... I have to agree!!

Not much to doing the edit... I'll certainly try harder!!

Regards

M


----------



## WillemBal (Nov 20, 2010)

laser21 said:


> Here is what I got:
> basically an intermittent brake booster error...
> ... then the intermittent auxillary heater problem
> ... plus I disconnected my analog TV


Hi Lukas,

Some suggestions, only about those modules throwing a fault:



> Address 07: Control Head Labels: 3D0-035-00x-07.lbl
> Part No: 3D0 035 007 P
> Component: ZAB COCKPIT 0253
> Coding: 0500535
> ...


You are getting this TV tuner error, because you disconnected the tuner. An easy way to get rid of this error (and possible consequences of having this error, whatever they might be) is by recoding the CAN controller.

The error *00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30: 002 - Lower Limit Exceeded* is an intermittent fault and is would normally show up on a lot more controllers than in your scan. As long as it is intermittent, there is no reason to worry.



> Address 13: Auto Dist. Reg...etc....No fault code found.


The only fault I ever saw (in the instrument cluster) was a yellow sign, saying that my distance sensor was dirty. It only occurred during heavy rain conditions on the highway. Perhaps the weather conditions played a role in your case too.



> Address 18: Aux. Heat...etc.
> 1 Fault Found:
> 01406 - No Flame
> 000 - - - Intermittent


Again an intermittent fault. There is no reason why your auxiliary heater wouldn't work. But you may want to test it and if the fault persists, you might have some maintenance to do this spring.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------


> Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.lbl
> Part No: 6N0 909 901
> Component: Gateway KCAN 0101
> Coding: 0000006
> ...


To get rid of the TV Tuner error and possibly the bootlid controller error (which you removed), you just use your VCDS as if you are going to (re-)code this controller. Enter exactly the same code as above (0000006) and press "Go" (or whatever button to confirm your entry). It will reply with the message that the code is accepted. It will then make a new listing of controllers, which of course won't include those controllers you removed.


Address 23: Brake Booster 


> 2 Faults Found:
> 01673 - Potentiometer for Diaphragm Position in Brake Booster
> 009 - Open or Short to Ground - Intermittent - MIL ON
> 01435 - Brake Pressure Sensor 1 (G201)
> 009 - Open or Short to Ground - Intermittent - MIL ON


It looks like your brake booster (not the controller) needs some service. The brake booster is located directly in front of the steering wheel, under the hood. It is easy to locate when you remove the plenum chamber cover.



> Address 38: Roof Electronics...etc.
> 1 Fault Found:
> 00308 - Supply Voltage for Motors for Sunroof/sunroof Shade
> 002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent


The roof controller practically always shows this type of errors. Please ignore them.



> Address 46: Central Conv. ...etc.
> ....Component: HDSG No Answer ....
> 1 Fault Found:
> 00317 - Rear Lid Control Module (J605)
> 004 - No Signal/Communication


HDSG = Heckdeckel Steuergerät (bootlid controller). You probably already removed it. Fault will disappear when you recode the CAN controller as indicated above.

Regards,
Willem


----------



## laser21 (Jan 25, 2012)

Willem thanks for your time! 

I will recode the tuner.
As mentioned - the auxillary heater worked when I needed it, so no issues yet.
I would like to check the brake booster, btút I didnt find anything on the forum about accessing it. Any help?
A replacement J605 is on the way, so I hope it will fix my problem!
Thanks


----------



## WillemBal (Nov 20, 2010)

Hi Lukas,

The brake booster is mechanically attached to the break pedal. Both the break booster and the controller are located in the air intake plenum chamber. Just open the bonnet, then you will find the air intake plenum cover easily, by looking for a panel as wide as the whole engine compartment, just in front of the windshield. It has a lot of holes in it. Unfortunately all pictures which might be useful to indicated the positions of the relevant components are missing.
At this point, the best thing you might be able to do is to see what the condition is of the plenum chamber. Hopefully, there is just a lot of debris inside, which might cause the wiring to fail. I'm always suspicious when two components of a particular device appear to have failed simultaneously. Not unlikely, a common wire or contact (in the controller) failed.

Willem


----------



## laser21 (Jan 25, 2012)

WillemBal said:


> Hi Lukas,
> 
> The brake booster is mechanically attached to the break pedal. Both the break booster and the controller are located in the air intake plenum chamber. Just open the bonnet, then you will find the air intake plenum cover easily, by looking for a panel as wide as the whole engine compartment, just in front of the windshield. It has a lot of holes in it. Unfortunately all pictures which might be useful to indicated the positions of the relevant components are missing.
> At this point, the best thing you might be able to do is to see what the condition is of the plenum chamber. Hopefully, there is just a lot of debris inside, which might cause the wiring to fail. I'm always suspicious when two components of a particular device appear to have failed simultaneously. Not unlikely, a common wire or contact (in the controller) failed.
> ...


Thanks, I will also do some maintainance on my air filters, so I will check out the brake booster as well. Will let you know how it goes.


----------



## jyoung8607 (Feb 14, 2006)

Prince Ludwig said:


> I'm not sure whether anyone else agrees, but when posting VCDS scans could you only post anything that's got an error? It makes it a bit easier to trawl through...
> 
> Harry


I had asked him to post the whole thing. He's having a series of odd electrical problems, so a comprehensive view is important. Among other things, confirming some of his old faults went away and stayed away is important.

I used to spend time in the VCDS forum. There were a number of times a diagnosis was delayed, time wasted going down the wrong paths because posters removed "unrelated" faults from their post because they didn't want to "confuse" the issue. They always ask for full auto-scans.

I agree that for simpler, more focused issues an excerpt would be fine.

Jason


----------



## jyoung8607 (Feb 14, 2006)

laser21 said:


> Address 23: Brake Booster Labels: 3D0-907-563.lbl
> Part No: 3D0 907 563 C
> Component: BREMSBOOSTER 4310
> Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
> ...


I was going to reply to this last night, but I couldn't decide what next steps should be. The fault codes you're seeing didn't quite make sense. You're seeing fault codes thrown for two separate sensors, attached to two different devices (the brake booster and the ABS pump). They're being detected at or around the same time. Is it really likely you have two broken sensors, or wiring problems that sometimes affect them both?

Summary: I think you might have a bad brake light switch.

I looked at the wiring diagrams today. The G201 brake pressure sensor isn't even wired to the brake booster controller, it's wired to the ABS controller at address 03, and you don't have a fault in the ABS controller. The brake booster needs that information, but unless the wiring diagrams are wrong, it's most likely being provided as CAN data messages. The fault code above may be its way of saying the information is missing or doesn't make sense. And if the brake booster controller had trouble talking to the CAN bus, you'd be seeing a lot more faults.

I couldn't dig up any service information for DTC 01673, but I found some information at Ross Tech for DTC 01435. That's from VW's service and repair manuals. One of the first things they have you check is the brake light switch, before you even check the sensor it's complaining about. The brake light switch (F) is the mechanical switch attached to the brake pedal that detects when your foot is pressing on the brake and controls the brake lights on the back of your car.

One of the ways your car diagnoses any given sensor is to cross-check it against reality (or what it thinks is reality). To give you an example, let's say you have a defective ABS wheel speed sensor, or even one that's electrically fine but not quite installed right. When the engine is turning at a known speed, and the transmission is in a known gear, and you're driving straight ahead, the ABS controller can easily calculate exactly how fast all your wheels should be spinning. If it sees three wheels reporting that speed and one wheel reporting it's at a dead stop, it can declare that sensor faulty.

In your case, one of the ways the G201 brake pressure sensor and G420 brake booster membrane position sensor are diagnosed is to cross-check them against pedal application. If you're pressing and releasing the brake pedal and there are no changes to G201/G420, or if G201/G420 are registering changes without pedal activity, it knows that something is wrong. But, it's possible the brake pedal switch is lying.

The car can often detect a bad brake light switch. It's designed as two electrical switches (F and F47). They switch in tandem, and they're checked to make sure they're in sync. However, it's still only one mechanical switch. If the mechanical part is damaged or binding or sticking or not installed right, the switches would stay in sync but not be switching at the right times.

Again, I'm just some guy on the Internet and we didn't even have ADR available here in North America, so take this for what you will. But, I think it's the only thing that makes sense.

You can do some testing with VCDS to see if we're on the right track. Open the ABS controller at address 03. Go to measured value blocks, and select block 009. This will give you the F and F47 brake light switches and the G201 brake pressure reading in one block. While parked (you don't need to drive anywhere), just slowly press and release the pedal a number of times. Also try varying pressure, a deep hard braking action or a light press. The expected result is that F and F47 show inactive when the pedal is released, and brake pressure shows a low baseline. When you press the pedal /at all/, F and F47 should go active at the exact same time, and the brake pressure reading should be proportionate to how hard you're pressing the pedal.

The car should already be telling you if it ever saw F and F47 out of sync, so what you should look for is that F and F47 consistently activate when you press the pedal, and consistently go inactive whenever you release the pedal. If you ever see them fail to go active by the time G201 pressure is building up, or you see them fail to release when you let go of the pedal and G201 returns to baseline, you've found the problem. Since this is an intermittent problem, you may have to do this a lot of times to be sure. You can log the output into a CSV file and examine the result later if you're concerned about missing a possible occurrence.

Jason


----------



## jyoung8607 (Feb 14, 2006)

Also, I see an error here in VCDS itself. They have a label file for your ADR control module, but it's configured with your brake booster's part number. I stumbled across it while finding a good address/MVB for you to monitor the brake sensors. It makes it look like there's no ADR label file, and the brake booster labels will make no sense. We just need to get the ADR label file moved to the right place, and create a brake booster label file.

Ross Tech is very responsive to feedback and will take care of it for us if we ask. However, they'll need some more information. If you don't mind helping, connect VCDS to your car, go to Applications, go to Controller Channel Map, and create a measuring blocks pre-label file for addresses 13 and 23. No login code is needed. Send those to me via email; I'll send you my address in a private message. I will convert them into label files and send you the results to test. If they look okay to you, we forward them on to Ross Tech and they'll include them in their next release.

Jason


----------



## laser21 (Jan 25, 2012)

email sent
thanks


----------



## jyoung8607 (Feb 14, 2006)

I took a look at your log file. There were two timestamp intervals where the switches weren't in sync. It was a very short time, a few hundred milliseconds, but it was enough to make me wonder if that's a problem. When I have some time I'll run the same test in my Phaeton to compare. 

When your ADR stops working, do you see something happen on the dashboard? A warning light, a text error message? If it happens, does it always happen at startup or does it ever happen while you're driving? 

Jason


----------



## laser21 (Jan 25, 2012)

It always shows when I start the car, it never starts while Im driving. I see a small ADR icon in the left lower corner of the display with an exclamation mark. 
Sometimes it helps just to turn the car off and on and it starts working again.


----------

